# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  MAUI

## BJrounddaworld

Falls jmd zum Windsurfen nach MAUI mchte und eine erschwingliche Unterkunft sucht, kann ich gerne weiterhelfen. Schreibt mir einfach an bjoerte@gmx.de. ALOHA

----------


## Peter R

Hallo, fahre im kommenden Jahr nach USA u vielleicht auch Maui, freue mich ber gnstige Unterkunft, da ich alleine unterwegs bin u dann ist eh alles teurer. Aloha + Danke

----------

